# RMO Medical Review



## IAmRock (2 Nov 2020)

Hello,

I am currently trying to enter the Force as a weapons technician, and recently was put into medical review due to my back being a problem for a short amount of time. I am slightly worried that this may hinder my ability to join the CAF, but I have emailed my recruiters (I've been tossed around a bit from one to another multiple times now) and notified them that both my mental and physical health are in peak condition. My questions are how long, on average, does the process of medical review take, and what (if anything) can I do to speed up this process? At this time I believe I have waited approximately 6 months for just the medical review portion to start, with no negative or positive response. Just the expected "hurry up and wait". Honestly just looking for a bit of insight into the issue.


----------



## TempoBeatNegative (9 Nov 2020)

IAmRock said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I am currently trying to enter the Force as a weapons technician, and recently was put into medical review due to my back being a problem for a short amount of time. I am slightly worried that this may hinder my ability to join the CAF, but I have emailed my recruiters (I've been tossed around a bit from one to another multiple times now) and notified them that both my mental and physical health are in peak condition. My questions are how long, on average, does the process of medical review take, and what (if anything) can I do to speed up this process? At this time I believe I have waited approximately 6 months for just the medical review portion to start, with no negative or positive response. Just the expected "hurry up and wait". Honestly just looking for a bit of insight into the issue.



I mean as long as its not a persistent problem you should be ok.


----------

